#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks

## mnthiraviam

Hi there, I just found the VOL-4 Radiography Testing Handbook [ASNT Series]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If anybody having other handbooks, please share...


NDT Handbook, third edition
Vol. 1, Leak Testing
Vol. 2, Liquid Penetrant Testing
Vol. 3, Infrared and Thermal Testing
Vol. 4, Radiographic Testing
Vol. 5, Electromagnetic Testing


Vol. 6, Acoustic Emission Testing
Vol. 7, Ultrasonic Testing
Vol. 8, Magnetic Testing
Vol. 9, Visual Testing 
Vol. 10, NDT Overview (future volume)See More: ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks

----------


## vfq3481

Link expired or unavailable.
Please send to ve_f1976@hotmail.com.
I've Vol.9 - Visual Testing.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Link expired or unavailable.
> Please send to ve_f1976@hotmail.com.
> I've Vol.9 - Visual Testing.
> Thanks in advance!




Hi.. Please upload the volume 9

Link expired.. I am re-uploading it in 4shared....

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Link expired or unavailable.
> Please send to ve_f1976@hotmail.com.
> I've Vol.9 - Visual Testing.
> Thanks in advance!




4SHARED LINK:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Please upload VOLUME 9....... Thanx

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent!
I'm uploading the file.
I think is not the latest edition.

----------


## vfq3481

Try this link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pipits1984

thank you very much for these! if anyone has any more asnt handbooks, please share!

----------


## selmagis

Thanks a lot for every item in this Series.

 :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## sumon emam

> Try this link:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link already deleted! pls upload again.

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear vfq3481,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks in Advance,

Amit

----------


## vfq3481

Try this...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## selmagis

Thanks, but where is Vol 9? 
 :Confusion: 


I already have Vol 8.See More: ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks

----------


## kanil

> Thanks, but where is Vol 9? 
> 
> I already have Vol 8.



Pl upload Vol 8

thanks

----------


## selmagis

@kanil, see post #11 in this thread.

 :Playful:

----------


## mnthiraviam

Nobody having the books???

----------


## umi

thank for share

----------


## knvchaitanya

plzzzzzz post  ASNT NDT Handbooks   Vol. 1, Leak Testing ; Vol. 7, Ultrasonic Testing ; Vol. 8, Magnetic Testing

----------


## vovantan007

> plzzzzzz post  ASNT NDT Handbooks   Vol. 1, Leak Testing ; Vol. 7, Ultrasonic Testing ; Vol. 8, Magnetic Testing



I also need Vo.7 , please help us, thanks

----------


## sivamec543

could any body post volume 10, overview.
Thanks in advance

----------


## evilmage

> Hi there, I just found the VOL-4 Radiography Testing Handbook [ASNT Series]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Please, upload the link again.  :Frown:   or send it to me at john6155@gmail.com

If you have good material for the ASNT Level III Basic, PT and MT. please share it too

----------


## mol_kres

The link is dead...pls re upload...

----------


## werdaf

pls re upload :Hopelessness:

----------


## minhky032003

Please re-upload. almost links was expired!

----------


## minhky032003

> Hi there, I just found the VOL-4 Radiography Testing Handbook [ASNT Series]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Please upload again. this link was dead. ThanksSee More: ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks

----------


## gtpol57

3rd edition of Vol 2 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## edzky69

thanks...it will help a lot...

----------


## michael3dell

links are not working 
i need the NDT Handbook volume 6 - Acoustic Emission
pleaseeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Jon4242

Hi, does anyone have new links for the NDT handbooks, particularly volume 7, ultrasonic testing?

Thanks

----------


## pintas

Vol. 3 anyone please?

----------


## shoaib192

Hello everyone.

Hope you all are doing good.
I am looking for UT handbook volume 7.
If anybody of you have got it please help.

Regards
Muhammad shoaib

----------


## gl_sepul

Hi,

appreciate everyone's assistance in uploading the files. i need NDT handbook Volume 9. can anyone kindly send me a copy or link to my email gl_sepul@hotmail.com

your kind assistance will be remembered!

----------


## MUHAMMADRAZAMALIK

Hi 
I`m looking for "ndt handbook third edition volume 4 radiographic testing". in case any one has, please kindly share or send thru email at aha340@hotmail.com

Regards,
Muhammad Raza

----------


## bangash sn

Dear
ASNT RT Study Guide Level II , RT Study Guide  Level III and  RTQuestion Answers is required. Would be better if latest edition. 

Thanks in anticipation

----------


## ekasma

ASNT MT Handbook, please share

----------


## kgk092

Please send me or share link for NDT Handbooks to prepare for ASNT Level III Exam
Email: kgk092@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## winkler

please HANDBOOK ASNT LEAK TESTING upload

See More: ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks

----------


## vfq3481

Please share!!
Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## winkler

please HANDBOOK ASNT LEAK TESTING upload

----------


## trungtinh

Hi all
Please upload vol 10 3nd Ed.

----------


## Deivi

Could you please upgrade the link?* it's not working I need Volume 6 Acoustic Emission

Thank you so much

DG

----------


## Sagittarius12

Dear All:
Re: ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks
Link expired or unavailable
I request the following:
1)    ASNT Handbook, Vol. 4, Radiographic Testing, Third Edition
2)    AWS D3.6M:2017 Underwater Welding Code

Thanks

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> Dear All:
> Re: ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks
> Link expired or unavailable
> I request the following:
> 1)    ASNT Handbook, Vol. 4, Radiographic Testing, Third Edition
> 2)    AWS D3.6M:2017 Underwater Welding Code
> 
> Thanks



write your email...

----------


## Sagittarius12

Dear ELDAR NDT:
My email is jasoldpe@gmail.com
I appreciate you if you have these files.

----------


## pufang1019

Please share new link!!
Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## JLJGF

Please share new link!!
Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## antennathvn

Hello I have these 3rd Ed Vol 2 PT, 3 TI,4 RT,5 ET,7 UT,9 VT and these 2nd Ed 6 MPT,8 VOT, 10 NDE
Here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I'm looking For Vol 1 Leak Testing

----------


## atiteo

@antennathvn, thank you so much bro!!! great share  :Triumphant:

----------


## whngomj

Thanks you.

See More: ASNT Series - NDT Handbooks

----------


## nanda

Fourth Edition Volume 3 ASNT -RT  book , kindly upload, thanks in Advance

----------


## Thelaston3

Does anyone have the ASNT books for NDT from level 1 to 3 my hard drive got erased.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## anupm137

Hello everyone.. requesting all to please share the following ASNT handbooks,
1) Vol. 1, Liquid Penetrant Testing Ed4
2) Vol. 2, Leak Testing Ed4
3) Vol. 3, Radiographic Testing Ed4
4) Vol. 5, Electromagnetic Testing Ed3
5) Vol. 6, Acoustic Emission Testing Ed3
6) Vol. 8, Magnetic Particle Testing Ed3
7) Vol. 10, NDT Overview Ed3

If it can not be shared here, then please mail me at madkaikar.anup@gmail.com

thank you very much.

----------


## Domibao

> Hello I have these 3rd Ed Vol 2 PT, 3 TI,4 RT,5 ET,7 UT,9 VT and these 2nd Ed 6 MPT,8 VOT, 10 NDE
> Here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> I'm looking For Vol 1 Leak Testing



Thank you so much, @Antennathvn

----------


## C. Israel

Hi everyone, I hope someone could share the ASNT handbook Vol. 2, Leak Testing Ed4
here or mail me at rdgz.cristhianisrael@gmail.com
I really apreciate it, thank you very much in advance.

----------


## nanda

Dear All.
Kindly share Fourth Edition Volume 3 ASNT -RT book , thanks in Advance
If it can not be shared here, then please mail me or we transfer link  at kesavalunanda@gmail.com

----------

